# Done trapping for the year



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, looks like I'm done trapping for the year. Was walking around a pond checking beaver traps and fell into a bank beaver run. Must have softened up the ground from all the rain we've had, because I have walked around this same pond numerous times while scouting. Looks like I'll be laid up for about 13 weeks. Be careful everyone you never know.
Results:


----------



## cwk33041 (Dec 30, 2013)

O man, that looks pretty painful, How did you end up getting help and getting out of there?

I hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Yowzer! Here is to a speedy recovery.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Little JB Weld and you're good to go!


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

cwk33041 said:


> O man, that looks pretty painful, How did you end up getting help and getting out of there?
> 
> I hope your recovery goes well.


Got a good wife (trapping partner and retired RN) got me back to the vehicle (longest 1/2 mile in my life) and to the hospital.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

Yikes!


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Spade I feel for you I broke mine like that playing hockey. I ended with 9 screws and plate. Will say a prayer it all goes smooth. Hope you have a good recliner to sleep in with leg up i know this helped me for 1st 6 or 8 weeks.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I had a deer run into me and broke my tibia and fibula similar. How are they fixing it? Setting or a nail? For me they put in a titanium rod, was walking the same day but not very good still feel it today. Best of luck however they repair it!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Ouch, good luck


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Glad you had help. That could have been a real disaster had you been alone. Heal fast


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Rub some dirt in it and wrap it with duct tape! Fixed!!

On the serious side, did it break up near the knee also? That's going to need a plate and screws for sure I would think, at the least. Hope it heals fast for you, hopefully your ready by spring fishing!


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

That is horrible. Am so sorry about this. I had the same fracture but I was 12 or 13 (bike accident). Prayers for full recovery.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

That Sucks


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

plates and 13 screws



devo024 said:


> *Rub some dirt in it and wrap it with duct tape! Fixed!!*
> 
> On the serious side, did it break up near the knee also? That's going to need a plate and screws for sure I would think, at the least. Hope it heals fast for you, hopefully your ready by spring fishing!


Funny you say that wife fixed me up with old beaver chew sticks from the dam, and trapper wire to hold them in place, to get me back to the road.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Spade,

I am so sorry to hear about your accident.

Thank God for our wives.

Praying for your speedy recovery.

God Bless you.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Spade said:


> plates and 13 screws
> 
> 
> Funny you say that wife fixed me up with old beaver chew sticks from the dam, and trapper wire to hold them in place, to get me back to the road.


Medical people...Wait til you get her bill!


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh no! I hope you have a speedy and full recovery, and your trapline rewards you next year for the time off. 

And thank you for the reminder, it can happen to any of us


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Ouch! I hope your recovery is quick, Spade!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yikes! Hope I don't get in line behind you at the airport one day. That's gonna set off some alarms.

Best wishes in your recovery fellow sportsman. You'll be ok. Just followup on the therapy but I'm sure your wife will make sure that happens.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Get well Spade!


----------

